# My Saturday afternoon rant



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

(sorry, gotta vent - WARNING, attempted bad humor with fake bad words) 

After ignoring most televised sports for at least 15 years, out of boredom I started settling back into watching some American football here for the past few weeks. After 3 or 4 weeks, I've gotten over it. 

Why?

1. Watching Monday Night football a couple of weeks ago, the friggin MX cable provider decides to cut off the last few minutes of the game in progress, and then surprise, a SECOND Monday night football game. The outcome of the first game was still in question. WTF? (but I am as old as dirt and still smart from the "Heidi" game in the 1960's).

2. Watching the Air Force-Navy game today, the MX cable provider decides to cut off the game in the middle of the third quarter, and instead starts showing some really ugly chicks playing some kind of indoor stadium football while wearing helmets, a few pads and lingerie. WTF? Don't mind the lingerie, but please put someone attractive in it, and show it late at night so my kids don't see it and start asking questions like "is this a real sport?".

3. Muting the game to watch helps to avoid hearing some idiot MX broadcaster doing the local broadcast shouting "Goooooooool". Hint: this ain't friggin soccer, amigo.

I can adapt and improvise to most things and have, but don't mess with my sports. Back to my original plan, which only involves watching bullfighting when it's available. Maybe my problem is that I don't drink. Maybe I can start drinking now that I'm not wasting more time on sports broadcasting in MX. Now where do I buy some tequila?


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

GringoCArlos said:


> (sorry, gotta vent - WARNING, attempted bad humor with fake bad words)
> 
> After ignoring most televised sports for at least 15 years, out of boredom I started settling back into watching some American football here for the past few weeks. After 3 or 4 weeks, I've gotten over it.
> 
> ...


Oh come on now. What do you expect. I'll bet you're watching US Football via a Mexican network. Unless it's the World Cup you get what you get. It may not be right but what else is new.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

*Saturday Rant*

I was never a football fan and I guess it was a genetic thing with the kids sharing my disdain and love of baseball which was their sport. The varsity HS football coach pressured them to try out for football and they sought out my advice. I told them to tell him that they were athletes, not football players which they did. Did not go over very good but acomplished the goal. Rah, rah for the Neanderhals.

The Heidi thing was a study on early TV sports what with the game changing around while we were in the dead zone and my winning bet went South.

It took me a whie to realize that a sports complex meant only a soccer stadium here in Mexico. It is fun to comment to Mexicans that the players are only half athletes since they only use their hands to signal a fake injury or pick their crotch on a free kick. I threw an errant soccer ball back to a kid and nearly decapitated him since didn't realize it was OK to catch or deflect it with his hands.

Oh well, while you rant I meander. Cheers.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm impressed with the Heidi reference, you must be a NY sports fan, or should I say anii-NY sports fan. We switched to Canadian satellite TV so problems much smaller.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Fuggetaboutit!*

My question ****** is a personal one:
How old were you when the Heidi game was on and where were you when it happened. I was about 14 - 15 and was living at home in New York.

Oh, and that crack about New Yawk, youse udder guyz, jes rememba, I's got friends, ya know whad I mean? Fuggetaboutit!

Here's a pitcher for youse:
http://gameinformer.com/cfs-file.as...ogFiles/00.00.00.78.55/6076.fuggetaboutit.jpg


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Great post.

Consider taking over Andy Rooney's spot on 60 Minutes.



GringoCArlos said:


> (sorry, gotta vent - WARNING, attempted bad humor with fake bad words)
> 
> After ignoring most televised sports for at least 15 years, out of boredom I started settling back into watching some American football here for the past few weeks. After 3 or 4 weeks, I've gotten over it.
> 
> ...


WashDC/SMA


----------

